# Snaking Talon in long form 4



## Tiger84 (Dec 7, 2015)

Question for the Parker Kenpoists,
In long form 4 snaking talon is done differently than how we do it in the "standard" version. In the form we do an inward parry and place the other hand over your knee and then do the technique. The only information that I have found is that it has something to do with positional contouring. Is the attack different? Is there an additional attack? Is this two techniques in one like glancing lance? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tiger84 (Jul 8, 2016)

Tiger84 said:


> Question for the Parker Kenpoists,
> In long form 4 snaking talon is done differently than how we do it in the "standard" version. In the form we do an inward parry and place the other hand over your knee and then do the technique. The only information that I have found is that it has something to do with positional contouring. Is the attack different? Is there an additional attack? Is this two techniques in one like glancing lance? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Good question! This is a long form 4 test question so I don't want to just give it away. Positional contouring is an entity in and of itself.. so that means it isn't necessarily part of Snaking Talon (but it sure seems to fit well at the end of the technique... among others). The clue is in the name, look up position and contouring and then maybe look at yourself in the mirror from different angles while posing that particular stance and you will figure it out.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 8, 2016)

Are you aware that you congratulated yourself on your own question, told yourself you won't give yourself a full answer, then gave yourself a hint?


----------



## Blindside (Jul 8, 2016)

You realize you are talking to yourself, right?


----------



## Tiger84 (Jul 9, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Are you aware that you congratulated yourself on your own question, told yourself you won't give yourself a full answer, then gave yourself a hint?


Omg that just happened. At least I know the answer. In my defense that was 8 months ago and I didn't look at who posted it. Apparently no one knows so I answered myself lol.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 11, 2016)

Tiger84 said:


> Omg that just happened. At least I know the answer. In my defense that was 8 months ago and I didn't look at who posted it. Apparently no one knows so I answered myself lol.


Haha sorry but that was hilarious. Definentely needed that this morning lol


----------



## Tiger84 (Jul 11, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Haha sorry but that was hilarious. Definentely needed that this morning lol


I'm here all week... try the veal!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Jul 12, 2016)

Tiger84 said:


> I'm here all week... try the veal!


Well the best thing in martial arts is when you answer your own question lol so congrats on that


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 26, 2016)

why in the heck you gave the answer to your self hahahahahahahahahhahahahaa


----------



## Sifu Cole (Aug 5, 2016)

Tiger84 said:


> Question for the Parker Kenpoists,
> In long form 4 snaking talon is done differently than how we do it in the "standard" version. In the form we do an inward parry and place the other hand over your knee and then do the technique. The only information that I have found is that it has something to do with positional contouring. Is the attack different? Is there an additional attack? Is this two techniques in one like glancing lance? Any help would be greatly appreciated.





Tiger84 said:


> Question for the Parker Kenpoists,
> In long form 4 snaking talon is done differently than how we do it in the "standard" version. In the form we do an inward parry and place the other hand over your knee and then do the technique. The only information that I have found is that it has something to do with positional contouring. Is the attack different? Is there an additional attack? Is this two techniques in one like glancing lance? Any help would be greatly appreciated.



I think another term for the posture in Snaking Talons is Angle Matching.

The posture is a framing of the body to the right and left. The low fore arm angle matches the front thigh of the stance, and hand low hand matches the angle of the calf of the cat stance.
The high hand stops at and goes no further across the body than the opposite shoulder. Neither hand/arm goes beyond the imaginary box.

You could call this posture an open ended triangle. 

Now, if you turned your low hand outward and cup it so that the palm faced up, you look like you are carrying and steadying something close against your body.

To understand how to achieve the proper dimensions of that posture, stand really close to a wall, in your neutral bow, shift weight in to your back foot then pivit your hips to the cat stance. Don't let your arms push you away from the wall.
When you try it this way, you should be able to do a rear twist, twist out to the other neutral bow, without touching the wall.

Un F4, we are moving very much like steps nine and ten in LF2, only in F4 our V pattern travels backward on the 45's.

Clark


----------

